# true duck hunter



## sadler2 (Dec 27, 2010)

What makes someone a true duck hunter? I seen a post that people were going back and forth about a "true waterfowler" I'm just curious as to what people think makes someone have this title


----------



## 242outdoors (Dec 27, 2010)

sadler2 said:


> What makes someone a true duck hunter? I seen a post that people were going back and forth about a "true waterfowler" I'm just curious as to what people think makes someone have this title



a true duck hunter wears only face paint...nothing else....carries a single shot 20 guage with just enough shells for one limit. he doesnt take a dog....he is the dog as well as the hunter. calls? he makes his own each time he gets to the blind(he builds the blind as well). decoys....he crafts them from fallen trees he collected for his blind....paints them with his blood or pond scum. cleans and eats his kills on site with a fire he made from old shot shells.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 27, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> a true duck hunter wears only face paint...nothing else....carries a single shot 20 guage with just enough shells for one limit. he doesnt take a dog....he is the dog as well as the hunter. calls? he makes his own each time he gets to the blind(he builds the blind as well). decoys....he crafts them from fallen trees he collected for his blind....paints them with his blood or pond scum. cleans and eats his kills on site with a fire he made from old shot shells.





You forgot must make fun of other hunters from behind the keyboard.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> a true duck hunter wears only face paint...nothing else....carries a single shot 20 guage with just enough shells for one limit. he doesnt take a dog....he is the dog as well as the hunter. calls? he makes his own each time he gets to the blind(he builds the blind as well). decoys....he crafts them from fallen trees he collected for his blind....paints them with his blood or pond scum. cleans and eats his kills on site with a fire he made from old shot shells.



exactly what he said


----------



## sadler2 (Dec 27, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> a true duck hunter wears only face paint...nothing else....carries a single shot 20 guage with just enough shells for one limit. he doesnt take a dog....he is the dog as well as the hunter. calls? he makes his own each time he gets to the blind(he builds the blind as well). decoys....he crafts them from fallen trees he collected for his blind....paints them with his blood or pond scum. cleans and eats his kills on site with a fire he made from old shot shells.



Tough shoes to fill there


----------



## The Fever (Dec 27, 2010)

Someone who respects other hunters, the ducks, and takes only what he will use as well as someone who takes other people to experiance the outdoors.


----------



## sadler2 (Dec 27, 2010)

The Fever said:


> Someone who respects other hunters, the ducks, and takes only what he will use as well as someone who takes other people to experiance the outdoors.



Nicely said and its not always about the kill


----------



## The Fever (Dec 27, 2010)

Nope it isnt. I have been duck hunting a lot this year, but only shot three ducks total but I have enjoyed time with my little brother, my father, my best friend and god. I went on public land the other day and never shot once. Everyone else got birds. My girlfriend laughed when she found out and she asked if I was going back. Of course you know what my response was. She laughed and told me that I would do it every day and never shoot something and be perfectly fine. Its about just getting out there...


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 27, 2010)

sadler2 said:


> What makes someone a true duck hunter? I seen a post that people were going back and forth about a "true waterfowler" I'm just curious as to what people think makes someone have this title



Its all about how many stickers are on your back window, The brand camo you wear, and of course whether or not you have been to stuttgart..... i might add, your more hardcore if your in stuttgart the day after thanksgiving. I believe that pretty much covers it. Also, make sure you get your monthly DU magazine and your true blue tried and true duck hunter!


----------



## sadler2 (Dec 27, 2010)

The Fever said:


> Nope it isnt. I have been duck hunting a lot this year, but only shot three ducks total but I have enjoyed time with my little brother, my father, my best friend and god. I went on public land the other day and never shot once. Everyone else got birds. My girlfriend laughed when she found out and she asked if I was going back. Of course you know what my response was. She laughed and told me that I would do it every day and never shoot something and be perfectly fine. Its about just getting out there...



I heard that we went to Seminole this shot a couple time but it was more or less being on the watching the sunrise the coots bunching up chasing each other on the water watcging ducks fly out of range setting their wings back to light they r amazing creataures and I thank God that I am able to go. And one of the best parts is getting butterflies watching a group circle your spread...the day I lose that feeling is the day I will hang my waders up...that's a true duck hunter to me


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Dec 27, 2010)

I dont think the guy who started the other thread was trying to be a butt. However around were i live there are a lot of people who go duck hunting one time and all the sudden are experts. I introduce alot of people into duck and goose hunting every year and i witness them go spend every dime they have on every gaget made for duck hunting, buy all the stickers and even get tattos, just so they can call themselves duck hunters. These guys could not tell you what the limit is on a single bird they just want to kill. And when the time comes around to put in the work planting, scouting and feeding, and they are no where to be found. I usually spend hundreds of dollars and countless hours before and during season doing nothing but scouting.Some of these guys look at it like a status symbol instead of what it truely is, a time to get out and enjoy what God has provided in the senery, the birds and the comradery of good friendship. So to answer your question a true duck hunter is someone who has respect for the waterfowl, the sport, other hunters and who realizes in order to kill birds legally in Georgia it takes alot of time and drive.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 27, 2010)

Man I grew up in North Mississippi, hunted one season since moving to Georgia, then retired from Waterfowl hunting.......


----------



## sadler2 (Dec 27, 2010)

I didn't start this thread to say anyone was a butt but to just see how much this sport that I truely love means to all of you guys


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Dec 27, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Man I grew up in North Mississippi, hunted one season since moving to Georgia, then retired from Waterfowl hunting.......



It can be flat out depressing if you have the mind set every time you go you will see birds.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 27, 2010)

sadler2 said:


> I heard that we went to Seminole this shot a couple time but it was more or less being on the watching the sunrise the coots bunching up chasing each other on the water watcging ducks fly out of range setting their wings back to light they r amazing creataures and I thank God that I am able to go. And one of the best parts is getting butterflies watching a group circle your spread...the day I lose that feeling is the day I will hang my waders up...that's a true duck hunter to me



Thats exactly how I feel about it all. Too many people get caught up in the image of a "hunter" or trying to get their bag limit....there have been plenty of times deer hunting that I have passed on one just to watch it. Shooting a deer or harvesting a duck isnt the important thing. We all need to remember that. I have a feeling you and I would get along well.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Dec 27, 2010)

The Fever said:


> Thats exactly how I feel about it all. Too many people get caught up in the image of a "hunter" or trying to get their bag limit....there have been plenty of times deer hunting that I have passed on one just to watch it. Shooting a deer or harvesting a duck isnt the important thing. We all need to remember that. I have a feeling you and I would get along well.


x2 You will learn alot more about the critter that you are persueing if you sit back and watch from time to time.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 27, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Man I grew up in North Mississippi, hunted one season since moving to Georgia, then retired from Waterfowl hunting.......



I can understand that.  I get to hunt about 10 days in Mississippi a season and see more ducks in two days then I will see in an entire season of hunting here in Georgia.  Let's not even talk about the geese.  It's a differnt world out there.


----------



## simpleman30 (Dec 27, 2010)

the term "true duck hunter" is about like a "real deer hunter."  the guys that get off on horn porn are the same ones that try to define what a "true duck hunter" is, often by belittling the efforts of someone that is not as flamboyant in their duck hunting efforts as they are.  some guys are more serious about it than others, just like anything.  some folks like to sticker up, tattoo up, and brag about how much they've spent on this or that for duck season.  i've only been on a couple of hunts this year and have really enjoyed it.  i plan on going every weekend til season ends.  our hunts involve going to the river before first light, wait in the willows, and shoot em when they start flying.  my dog's nothing to brag about, but she'll retrieve.  cut em all jack said it best:  "So to answer your question a true duck hunter is someone who has respect for the waterfowl, the sport, other hunters and who realizes in order to kill birds legally in Georgia it takes alot of time and drive. "


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 27, 2010)

True Duck Hunter??????   I will have to keep an eye on this one.


----------



## 440Mopar (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know about a true duck hunter but I'm getting rather good at duck watching ,watch them fly across the river 400 yards away .watch them fly up the river and turn about 100 yards from me. wacth them get up off the river one bend away from me....but I'm out there every day I'm not at work....watching


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 27, 2010)

Y'all forgot..Your wood duck kills can not exceed 50% of your total season harvest...Oh yeah..you must spend the night on cold/wet/windy/or skeeter infested waters to guard "YOUR HOLE" with 3 million candle power spotlights,testosterone,and curse words..


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 27, 2010)

Well I can tell you it's not me .... I don't have the time to scout because of my job and the only places I have to hunt are all public lands.  I guarantee that I will get out and hunt when I can though ... even if it's just jump shooting holes or sneaking into the swamp and leanin on a tree hoping for some woodies.  I just enjoy being able to get out and hunt!


----------



## JWF III (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't know about a "true duck hunter", but look up "body booting" the Chesepeake. Those guys are true hardcore duck hunters.

I'd like to try it one time, but I don't know if I'm man enough.

Wyman


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 27, 2010)

How bout this, We are leavin thur eve and gona drive all night to be in venice La by 3 am to get 20 miles down the big river by sun up.  Then we will CAMP ON THE BOAT for 3 nights in the delta.  Shoot alot of ducks, Eat alot more ducks, And have a heck of a good time all while showin a few newbs the ropes of duck KIILIN and layed back fun.

Would this qualifiy as a true duckhunter or are we just KILLIN ducks.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd say you' qualify....lol


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd say you qualify if I got an invite


----------



## primmative (Dec 27, 2010)

*True Duck Hunter*

A true duck hunter:  

Does not have a spot to hunt.  He goes where friends take him.  He doesn't own a duck call, but constantly gives advice about when and how to call.  He doesn't have any decoys, and sure doesn't mind letting others carry them.  He cripples birds, but doesn't like to get in over his knees on his waders so lets others finish the job.  He has lots of stickers on the truck and enjoys discussing what he bought at the last DU banquet.

Seriously though.  I think a true duck hunter is someone who looks forward to getting up at 4:00 am to subject himself to near hypothermic conditions just for the opportunity to see a bird.  If you look forward to opening day more than Christmas morning....you are a true duck hunter.


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 27, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> How bout this, We are leavin thur eve and gona drive all night to be in venice La by 3 am to get 20 miles down the big river by sun up.  Then we will CAMP ON THE BOAT for 3 nights in the delta.  Shoot alot of ducks, Eat alot more ducks, And have a heck of a good time all while showin a few newbs the ropes of duck KIILIN and layed back fun.
> 
> Would this qualifiy as a true duckhunter or are we just KILLIN ducks.



all depends on how many stickers on your back glass..... i got the drake logo tattooed on my face, so i know im true!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 27, 2010)

HALOJmpr said:


> I'd say you qualify if I got an invite



The train leaves Newnan around 5 pm, But the boats we are taking are full, if you have a boat that you trust to make long runs then come on.  I have built a frame to put up around my boat so its like a 20 ft long tent. If you want to go I would suggest you have some means of gettin out of the rain, if it rains at night.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 27, 2010)

primmative said:


> A true duck hunter:
> 
> Does not have a spot to hunt.  He goes where friends take him.  He doesn't own a duck call, but constantly gives advice about when and how to call.  He doesn't have any decoys, and sure doesn't mind letting others carry them.  He cripples birds, but doesn't like to get in over his knees on his waders so lets others finish the job.  He has lots of stickers on the truck and enjoys discussing what he bought at the last DU banquet.
> 
> Seriously though.  I think a true duck hunter is someone who looks forward to getting up at 4:00 am to subject himself to near hypothermic conditions just for the opportunity to see a bird.  If you look forward to opening day more than Christmas morning....you are a true duck hunter.



Aint that the truth...


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 27, 2010)

gsp754 said:


> all depends on how many stickers on your back glass..... i got the drake logo tattooed on my face, so i know im true!


 
Well then rock on Mr true.

Aint got NO tattos cuz, the only sticker I have is one little duck head in one corner and a big one with my shop name, number and address on the other side.

I cant have all them stickers on my back window cause when I get to the ramp play time is over and the boat hits the water,  Got to be able to see when you are backin down the ramp at 15 mph.


----------



## gsubo (Dec 27, 2010)

A true duck hunter..

Someone who spends their only two morning off in a swamp or marsh waiting on a few woodies to fold into their spread or a passing shot at some speedy teal.  Someone who always hunts..no matter if they have someone to go with em or not. Someone that can do it on their own..on public or private land..and not have to ride others coat tails to kill a few ducks. Someone that spends hours on end teaching and training their retriever the basics of obedience and everything possible to be a waterfowl retriever.

Oh wait a minute..thats me.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 27, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> The train leaves Newnan around 5 pm, But the boats we are taking are full, if you have a boat that you trust to make long runs then come on.  I have built a frame to put up around my boat so its like a 20 ft long tent. If you want to go I would suggest you have some means of gettin out of the rain, if it rains at night.



I'm in next year!!!   Good Luck!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 27, 2010)

gsubo said:


> A true duck hunter..
> 
> Someone who spends their only two morning off in a swamp or marsh waiting on a few woodies to fold into their spread or a passing shot at some speedy teal.  Someone who always hunts..no matter if they have someone to go with em or not. Someone that can do it on their own..on public or private land..and not have to ride others coat tails to kill a few ducks. Someone that spends hours on end teaching and training their retriever the basics of obedience and everything possible to be a waterfowl retriever.
> 
> Oh wait a minute..thats me.


I just don't have the dog to spend my extra time with..spend my time with the kids when I am not working or hunting...you may have one or two of those one day..lol..

Can you be a true duck hunter and mooch off your friends who have dogs,when a dog is needed..?..lol

I will give you credit you are the only man i know who taught his dog how to shoot!!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 27, 2010)

BTW thanks again for the invite gaducker..very appreciative!Not many people willing to help long term friends,much less strangers.


----------



## gb1075 (Dec 27, 2010)

i don't think there is any certain set of criteria that a person has to meet to be considered a true duck hunter.  i know a fella who lives in arkansas and has been killing ducks for 60 years but doesnt know how to blow a duck call.... does that mean he is not a true duck hunter? I also know lots of good people who hunt ducks the right way (no skybusting, respect other hunters, respect the birds that make the sacrifice for our sport, etc....) who have duck stickers in their back windows...does this mean they are posers? I dont think so. I think too many people are watching duck commander on the outdoor channel.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Dec 27, 2010)

A true duck hunter is one who has a dog that knows his place and will instantly do exactly what he says every time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2010)

Does a true duckhunter keep it a secret from everybody? Does he buy the swamp where he killed his first duck, so he can preserve it so he will always have a place to hunt ducks?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Does a true duckhunter keep it a secret from everybody? Does he buy the swamp where he killed his first duck, so he can preserve it so he will always have a place to hunt ducks?



Did you have somebody do you wrong?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 27, 2010)

DeweyDuck said:


> A true duck hunter is one who has a dog that knows his place and will instantly do exactly what he says every time.



I got two of those

Seriously if theres still a season when this boy gets old enough to go it alone the birds better look out

Look at that killer stare!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> Did you have somebody do you wrong?





Nope, but when I was a boy, I was taught by an old man who knew what he was doin`. His first lesson to me was secrecy.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, but when I was a boy, I was taught by an old man who knew what he was doin`. His first lesson to me was secrecy.



Then you totaly understand why some folks get lip when they come here askin for handouts???


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> Then you totaly understand why some folks get lip when they come here askin for handouts???





Indeed I do, because I have dealt with it for longer than a lot of the members here. But, we have a forum that has to be run as the founder wanted it run. That is something that we all have to keep in mind.  


And I didn`t buy that swamp with just ducks in mind. It has a lot more than ducks, so I might not be a true duckhunter.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Indeed I do, because I have dealt with it for longer than a lot of the members here. But, we have a forum that has to be run as the founder wanted it run. That is something that we all have to keep in mind.
> 
> 
> And I didn`t buy that swamp with just ducks in mind. It has a lot more than ducks, so I might not be a true duckhunter.




I understand, thats why I do my deadlevel best to keep my nose clean around these parts.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 27, 2010)

how about this....I am a college student....work almost full time hours....I pick up the slack around the house for my family since my dad is out with a back injury....I dont have fancy name brand camo...I have no duck hunting experiance and have used decoys...I have no truck or boat to go hunting in...infact I drive an old mini van as thats the best my family had to offer me....and i dont have a camoflauge shotgun...I find retrieve every bird before shooting another and I never level off...but I am out there at 3 am every morning....even after not shooting a single duck last week and watching others shoot ducks....I scout every time I get the chance and when Somone flashes me off I go further than 40 yards and set up even if it costs me a hunt...I dont complain at sky busting and I take my little brother every chance....does that count as a true duck hunter?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 27, 2010)

The Fever said:


> how about this....I am a college student....work almost full time hours....I pick up the slack around the house for my family since my dad is out with a back injury....I dont have fancy name brand camo...I have no duck hunting experiance and have used decoys...I have no truck or boat to go hunting in...infact I drive an old mini van as thats the best my family had to offer me....and i dont have a camoflauge shotgun...I find retrieve every bird before shooting another and I never level off...but I am out there at 3 am every morning....even after not shooting a single duck last week and watching others shoot ducks....I scout every time I get the chance and when Somone flashes me off I go further than 40 yards and set up even if it costs me a hunt...I dont complain at sky busting and I take my little brother every chance....does that count as a true duck hunter?




Id say you are true....  Keep it up But I think I would shoot more than one at a time before I picked up dead ones.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 27, 2010)

GaDuckhunter, All depends on the situation...if I know the one I shot is dead and not crippled ill shoot another. I have lost too many birds....


----------



## WFL (Dec 28, 2010)

I think that anyone that gets up at 4 to 5 A.M. goes out wades in cold water or goes with the boat.  You do all this work and you kill 3 to 6 ducks.   This is something you do because you love to hunt not because you like to hunt.  

This is my 1st year and I love it.  I have to tag along with some friends until I figure it all out.  Now that is one thing I like about it.  It is about friends and family.   I know I spend hours working on guns and showing folks how to shoot them for the love of the sport.  Folks say you get paid but you figure the time you not get paid.  I hope that I will be able to do this with duck hunting one day.  

A true hunter is someone that shows others how to do it and spend time to help the sport grow.  If we don't take the time to help this sport and all the others that have a gun involved we are in trouble.  I say take a kid hunting and show them how to respect and use a gun the way it should be.  Don't let them learn the street way.


----------



## stowe (Dec 28, 2010)

Last time I talked about who is and who is not I got my thread deleted so I shall refrain but you all know where I stand


----------



## Silver Bullet (Dec 28, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> a true duck hunter wears only face paint...nothing else....



You know, I tried that yesterday morning.  I had icicles in places I'd rather not talk about.  It was rough, but no one hunted within 5000 yards of me...


----------



## kingfish (Dec 28, 2010)

How about killed enough ducks not to have to sky bust ?  Or would rather kill 3 over the dekes all nice, close and cupped with 5 shots than kill 6 with 40 shots ?  Confidant enough in my ability to NOT go opening morning of either phase and not really care ?  Or maybe over the years collected 1 of just about everything that floats for every duck hunting situation ?  How about NOT purchased a mud motor and still go where ever I want to with a 17 year old Yamaha 15 horse ?  How about a different decoy spread for divers, puddlers, big lakes, cypress ponds and the gulf ?  How about hunting about 98 % public land and enjoying it ?  Let me know if I'm getting warm.
Kingfish


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Dec 28, 2010)

can a true duck hunter lay in the boat snoring ?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 28, 2010)

You live for the sound of whistling wings, even when they are not in season.  You about crash your truck when you see geese or ducks flying or sitting on the water.  The smell of the marsh excites you to know end.  Getting stuck in mud and/or ice just to get to where you have to hunt is desirable.  You base your next house purchase on the size of your garage just to store your decoys, boat and gear.  You do not go deer hunting, even though you grew up doing it, just to get on the birds.  You like watching the sites without even pulling the trigger.  You remember memories (good and bad) in the duck blind with good friends and family better than your wife's birthday.  Getting up at 3 am in -5 degree weather with a 40 mph wind is appealing to you.  You drive 2-3 hours just to get to your hunting spot.


----------



## meckardt (Dec 28, 2010)

Did this thread really get picked back up. Who cares what anyone thinks is a real duck hunter. If you wake up every morning at 3am and kill 4 birds all year, I guess your a duck hunter. Not a very good one but I guess because you wake up early you've earned the title . If all you shoot is woodies are you a duck hunter because a Woody is a Duck? You don't really call them in, it just kinda happens. Not much skill required there. If you have a dog that breaks on every single shot, wont honor, wont heal but picks up ducks. Does that make him a duck dog or a dog that anyone really wants to hunt with? Who really cares what anyone on here thinks is a duck hunter, were all sitting behind computers bored at work. A few of you know eachother but for the most part who cares.  I have a lab shilouette, my Duck Club sticker and a U of F sticker on my truck. Doesn't matter to me if a dude has it covered from bumper to bumper. As a matter of fact I think the stickers of the ducks cupped up is pretty good looking and have been contemplating getting one myself. I guess if I did though some of you on this forum would poke fun at me and I would lose some sleep at night . Whichever dudes my buddies and I have fun, my dog is good and the club is fourtunate to kill over 1500 birds a year. I have had the pleasure of meeting some very good people. So if Im not a duck hunter to any of you oh well, whatever Im doing sure is fun. Good Luck to all you real and fake hunters out there. Hopefully we will all be up to par one day


----------



## RAYM (Dec 28, 2010)

cutem all jack said:


> i dont think the guy who started the other thread was trying to be a butt. However around were i live there are a lot of people who go duck hunting one time and all the sudden are experts. I introduce alot of people into duck and goose hunting every year and i witness them go spend every dime they have on every gaget made for duck hunting, buy all the stickers and even get tattos, just so they can call themselves duck hunters. These guys could not tell you what the limit is on a single bird they just want to kill. And when the time comes around to put in the work planting, scouting and feeding, and they are no where to be found. I usually spend hundreds of dollars and countless hours before and during season doing nothing but scouting.some of these guys look at it like a status symbol instead of what it truely is, a time to get out and enjoy what god has provided in the senery, the birds and the comradery of good friendship. So to answer your question a true duck hunter is someone who has respect for the waterfowl, the sport, other hunters and who realizes in order to kill birds legally in georgia it takes alot of time and drive.



i have a bunch of stickers in my truck window and the tattoo but im nothing like that


----------



## stowe (Dec 28, 2010)

SUPER BEAB said:


> can a true duck hunter lay in the boat snoring ?


 hummmmmm yeah


----------



## stowe (Dec 28, 2010)

meckardt said:


> Did this thread really get picked back up. Who cares what anyone thinks is a real duck hunter. If you wake up every morning at 3am and kill 4 birds all year, I guess your a duck hunter. Not a very good one but I guess because you wake up early you've earned the title . If all you shoot is woodies are you a duck hunter because a Woody is a Duck? You don't really call them in, it just kinda happens. Not much skill required there. If you have a dog that breaks on every single shot, wont honor, wont heal but picks up ducks. Does that make him a duck dog or a dog that anyone really wants to hunt with? Who really cares what anyone on here thinks is a duck hunter, were all sitting behind computers bored at work. A few of you know eachother but for the most part who cares.  I have a lab shilouette, my Duck Club sticker and a U of F sticker on my truck. Doesn't matter to me if a dude has it covered from bumper to bumper. As a matter of fact I think the stickers of the ducks cupped up is pretty good looking and have been contemplating getting one myself. I guess if I did though some of you on this forum would poke fun at me and I would lose some sleep at night . Whichever dudes my buddies and I have fun, my dog is good and the club is fourtunate to kill over 1500 birds a year. I have had the pleasure of meeting some very good people. So if Im not a duck hunter to any of you oh well, whatever Im doing sure is fun. Good Luck to all you real and fake hunters out there. Hopefully we will all be up to par one day


 I didnt do it, you all can call yourselves what you'd like (except the guy with the dogs that wont fetch a biscut he dont count)


----------



## sadler2 (Dec 28, 2010)

meckardt said:


> Did this thread really get picked back up. Who cares what anyone thinks is a real duck hunter. If you wake up every morning at 3am and kill 4 birds all year, I guess your a duck hunter. Not a very good one but I guess because you wake up early you've earned the title . If all you shoot is woodies are you a duck hunter because a Woody is a Duck? You don't really call them in, it just kinda happens. Not much skill required there. If you have a dog that breaks on every single shot, wont honor, wont heal but picks up ducks. Does that make him a duck dog or a dog that anyone really wants to hunt with? Who really cares what anyone on here thinks is a duck hunter, were all sitting behind computers bored at work. A few of you know eachother but for the most part who cares.  I have a lab shilouette, my Duck Club sticker and a U of F sticker on my truck. Doesn't matter to me if a dude has it covered from bumper to bumper. As a matter of fact I think the stickers of the ducks cupped up is pretty good looking and have been contemplating getting one myself. I guess if I did though some of you on this forum would poke fun at me and I would lose some sleep at night . Whichever dudes my buddies and I have fun, my dog is good and the club is fourtunate to kill over 1500 birds a year. I have had the pleasure of meeting some very good people. So if Im not a duck hunter to any of you oh well, whatever Im doing sure is fun. Good Luck to all you real and fake hunters out there. Hopefully we will all be up to par one day



Yea I guess it did get started again I've never seen a thread on here about this a long as I have been a member. I could care less about what people think about me I just like to here other peoples thoughts. Just because someone says what they want doesn't mean u have to along with it. And if u didn't wanna read this type thread again then y click on it? I think this was a pretty good thread a lot people had a lot of positive input but u will always have the few that will bash anyone.


----------



## duckmaster14 (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been duck hunting since I was 8 but I'm just now learning how to "hunt."

All my life duck hunting was a routine of throwing corn in beaver ponds, waiting for it all to disappear and going the next saturday. Killed ducks every time and I loved it.

Then I went to college and was 2 hours from the beaver ponds so I had to work a little harder. Now I'm out in the real world having to buy my own equipment, call my own birds, spread my own decoys and scout my own spots. It's harder, I kill fewer, but it is so much more satisfying when you kill em. I actually just got fussed at by my fiance because she said all I've talked about for over a month is duck hunting and she's glad I enjoy it but can I please talk about something else. haha.

Anyways... I think a "true duck hunter" is the one who leaves the swamp as happy as a kid on Christmas morning whether he got his limit, saw nothing, or couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. It's someone who hunts the right way and I would say a *TRUE* duck hunter is the one that comes to sights like this for advice, for tips and to further his learning about hunting waterfowl.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 28, 2010)

Honestly..I think it is the guy that does it because he enjoys it in whatever way he gets it done legally...and doesn't do it just to brag to his friends off and on the internet posting a pic of every single bird he kills to try and build himself up among his peers and try to be more than he is..


----------



## stowe (Dec 29, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Honestly..I think it is the guy that does it because he enjoys it in whatever way he gets it done legally...and doesn't do it just to brag to his friends off and on the internet posting a pic of every single bird he kills to try and build himself up among his peers and try to be more than he is..


well said


----------



## kingfish (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the kind word GatorB.  But really, not the BEST in all the land, JUST ONE OF THEM !!

Kingfish


----------



## WFL (Dec 29, 2010)

You know I don't understand what the big deal is with how big you are into duck hunting.  If you hunt have fun and kill ducks you a duck hunter.  Now you may kill more then someone else but does that make you a better hunter or just had better luck that day.


----------



## browning84 (Dec 29, 2010)

kingfish said:


> How about killed enough ducks not to have to sky bust ?  Or would rather kill 3 over the dekes all nice, close and cupped with 5 shots than kill 6 with 40 shots ?  Confidant enough in my ability to NOT go opening morning of either phase and not really care ?  Or maybe over the years collected 1 of just about everything that floats for every duck hunting situation ?  How about NOT purchased a mud motor and still go where ever I want to with a 17 year old Yamaha 15 horse ?  How about a different decoy spread for divers, puddlers, big lakes, cypress ponds and the gulf ?  How about hunting about 98 % public land and enjoying it ?  Let me know if I'm getting warm.
> Kingfish



Do true duck hunters only hunt the roost


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm a duck hunter when I'm on the water duck hunting other times I'm a deer hunter, a worker, a dad, a husband and whatever else you want to call me, I don't care


----------



## WFL (Dec 29, 2010)

Core Lokt said:


> I'm a duck hunter when I'm on the water duck hunting other times I'm a deer hunter, a worker, a dad, a husband and whatever else you want to call me, I don't care


----------

